# We got him!!!!



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Hey guys!! He's finally here! These are the pics I promised!!! We are all a little tired, but Peanut and TicTac really hit it off!! I was so worried they wouldn't get along, but things are looking good right now!! I can already see that TicTac has a very daring personality and just the complete opposite of Peanut's laid back personality. I think TicTac's nickname is gonna have to be Stunt Double


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

Aww he is just so cute







him and Peanut look so content together


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

Congratulations! What a cutie!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

Yay!!!







Congrats! Adorable pictures! Enjoy!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

OMG!! He is adorable! I can't wait to get my 2nd puppy. I hate waiting!


----------



## miko's mommy (Feb 8, 2005)

Congrats!!!!!














He is too adorable!!!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

OMG







How cute!!! Have fun!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks guys!!!! I could just squeeze TicTac b/c he's so cute!! I'm so surprised because he made himself right at home here, don't get me wrong I love that he feels safe, but it all seems so easy right now!! I hope I didn't jinx myself







Thanks for ignoring the messy bed in the pics!!


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 20 2005, 03:34 PM
> *Thanks guys!!!!  I could just squeeze TicTac b/c he's so cute!!  I'm so surprised because he made himself right at home here, don't get me wrong I love that he feels safe, but it all seems so easy right now!!  I hope I didn't jinx myself
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

They look like such buddies already!


----------



## Sisses Momma (Dec 29, 2004)

Tic Tac is just precious!! Welcome to the little cutie!! I am sure Peanut will be a great role model!!


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

CONGRATS!!














They are just precious together!!!







You are going to love having two! Enjoy them!


----------



## dhodina (Apr 1, 2005)

he is toooo cute!!!!! How much does Peanut weigh they look almost the same size?


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

What is the age difference?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by dhodina_@Apr 20 2005, 03:54 PM
> *he is toooo cute!!!!! How much does Peanut weigh they look almost the same size?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54553*


[/QUOTE]
Tic Tac is about 3 pounds and Peanut is 6 pounds, Peanut was the 'runt' (I don't like that word







) of the litter, so he's always been on the small side.



> _Originally posted by nataliecmu_@Apr 20 2005, 03:56 PM
> *What is the age difference?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54555*


[/QUOTE]
Peanut is 15 months and TicTac is 3 months.

Ha, TicTac is sleeping under my chair right now







I thought I lost him for a second


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 20 2005, 04:06 PM
> *Ha, TicTac is sleeping under my chair right now
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]








haha, did panic sink in?


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

AWWW You're so lucky! I can't tell the difference between the 2! They barely hung out and they're already begining to resemble each other!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Puppies are so cute. Have fun with them


----------



## Caesar's Mommie (Apr 8, 2004)

Awww, what adorable furbabies you have!







Looks like lots of fun!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg!!! i'm so happy for you!!!!

they look sooooo cute together, like perfect little brothers


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

How wonderful that he is finally home. Best wishes for a long life together.


----------



## puppy_luv4life (Mar 31, 2005)

OMG tic tacs doll.. well i guess i can't say that 4 a boy.... so i'll say hes ADORBALE!... i'm really glad things turned out good for you and u're babys 'hit it off'! good lck and may your future years w/ them go wonderful!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Congratulations and best wishes... you are so lucky that they are getting along so well... I am jealous that they are lying down together.  

K & C have been together for about 9 months and haven't done that yet!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Thanks so much for the good wishes!!! Ugh...I just bought another Celltei bag







I think it's time to ebay some of my other carriers!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 20 2005, 04:26 PM
> *Thanks so much for the good wishes!!!  Ugh...I just bought another Celltei bag
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]























Which one did you get?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

I got another Pak-o-pet. This time they don't come with the backpack straps. I figured that since Peanut is clearly gonna be the smaller of the two and his size small is a little big for him, I would get the x-small this time. I really wanted the khaki one but I'm such a slob that it would be all dirty in no time, so I got another black one. I like the pak-o-pet for plane trips. I think they are having a sale this summer on all of their 2004 stock, so I may just get a tote-o-pet when they are on clearance!!







And then I'll be heading out to get a second job to support this addiction


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

yippy.. I'm glad they are getting along together.. They look so happy.


----------



## sherylmint (Nov 27, 2004)

Awww your new baby is adorable, they look like twins. Glad they get along. Watch out for those torpedo runs!


----------



## sheila2182 (Nov 28, 2004)

How cute they both look!!! So happy your baby is finally home with you.CONGRATS and have fun!!!!


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Cute baby!


----------



## Tavish (Feb 5, 2005)

What a little doll!! I could just eat him! (That's what I say about everything that is so cute I can't stand it!) I am so happy for you. I would love to have another malt and a hairless chinese crested (I think they are so cool) someday. Good luck to all of you. They look so happy together!


----------



## Sylphide and Shrek's Mom (Dec 4, 2004)

What a wonderful pair!







Sounds like TicTac is settling in as quickly as Shrek did--Shrek is still a calm, happy go lucky fellow. Enjoy your babies. Two are so much fun together


----------



## msmagnolia (Sep 8, 2004)

Wow! You are lucky. Those two pups look like they belong together. Hope TicTac will let you get some sleep!


----------



## denise&chico (Oct 14, 2004)

AWWWWWWWW, congrats on your new baby he is just adorable . They look comfy together already! You will have so much fun with them







~ Denise


----------



## charmypoo (Sep 11, 2004)

They both look darling and I can't believe they are best friends already. This is so perfect


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

TicTac is so cute!







I'm so glad they are getting along so well!!


----------



## paris (Apr 8, 2005)

your babies are adorable...how did you night go?


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by paris_@Apr 21 2005, 10:39 AM
> *your babies are adorable...how did you night go?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54831*


[/QUOTE]
You would have never thought there was a new dog in the house...last night was PERFECT!!!! I have TicTac's crate set up in the x-pen and the only noise last night was from Peanut whimpering because he couldn't get in the pen to be with his little bro







Peanut wailed his first night here, but I swear TicTac must feel like this has been his home from the start. It is so cute watching them play together, I know Peanut can be pretty rough when he wants to, but he's holding back and being gentle with TicTac. This is soooo awesome and I'm just in maltese heaven right now!!!! I'm just really relived that these two get along so well (so far at least). I'm working from home for the rest of the week to be with them, but honestly I don't think they need me







Thanks everyone for the compliments and well wishes!!!







Thanks for letting me gush about my two guys!!


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 21 2005, 09:58 AM
> *You would have never thought there was a new dog in the house...last night was PERFECT!!!! <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=54840*


[/QUOTE]

Yay!!!







Lucky you







sounds like so much fun!!!


----------



## maltlover (Feb 1, 2005)

AWWW what a cutie pie, im glad hes home and gets along well with Peanut.


----------



## TikisMom (Jul 22, 2003)

Both of them are absolutely adorable! I love their names also!!!!!!!


Congratulations and keep us posted on their progress.

Judi


----------



## jellybn1 (Mar 16, 2005)

SOOOOOOOOOO CUTE!!!! My little girl Cha Cha looks allot like Tic Tac.... Great name too!!!!!








jellybn1


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 20 2005, 05:26 PM
> *Thanks so much for the good wishes!!!  Ugh...I just bought another Celltei bag
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Oh wow!!! Celltei is the BEST!!!!!! I ordered yesterday at 5pm and I got the bag TODAY!!!! I picked the cheapest UPS ground service too!!! Good thing I didn't spend extra for the 2 day shipping!


----------



## JCButterfly (Mar 15, 2005)

Had Peanut and Tic Tac met before you brought him home? I can't believe how much they look alike -- maybe they think they are really long lost biological brothers! Sounds like so much fun!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 21 2005, 04:27 PM
> *Oh wow!!! Celltei is the BEST!!!!!! I ordered yesterday at 5pm and I got the bag TODAY!!!!  I picked the cheapest UPS ground service too!!!  Good thing I didn't spend extra for the 2 day shipping!
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

HOLY CRAP!!! That's fast!!


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

omg!

first off, peanut and tictac sound soo perfect for eachother

and the bag's here ALREADY!? pictures please!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Ha!! No they never met. One time when I visited the breeder Peanut was obsessed with the smell of my shirt. He even climbed into the laundry basket to nap with the 'puppy smell' on the shirt. They were both in separate carriers in the backseat of my car yesterday and they were pawing at the carrier windows at each other and I swear they were talking because of all the funny noises they were making. They may look alike, but their personalities are totally opposite! It's so funny to watch the differences in them. They are really fun!!! I'm so glad we decided to get a second malt!!!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by puppylucy_@Apr 21 2005, 05:31 PM
> *omg!
> 
> first off, peanut and tictac sound soo perfect for eachother
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Here you go!! Peanut chose the extra small and TicTac is in the small.


----------



## mee (Jul 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 21 2005, 04:52 PM
> *Here you go!!  Peanut chose the extra small and TicTac is in the small.*


omg !!! that is soooo cute!!!!!!!!!! me so jealous u have 2 babies~


----------



## lani (Sep 14, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mee+Apr 21 2005, 02:55 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[/B][/QUOTE]


me too.....







I want new baby too~


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by littlepeanut_@Apr 21 2005, 04:52 PM
> *Here you go!!  Peanut chose the extra small and TicTac is in the small.*


you're so awesome for posting the pics so soon!!

they look adorable


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Very Cute! I can't get over how much they look a like!


----------



## Maxismom (Mar 24, 2004)

He has a beautiful face
im happy for you makes me want to go out again and get a playmate for maxi


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Maxismom_@Apr 22 2005, 11:10 AM
> *He has a beautiful face
> im happy for you makes me want to go out again and get a playmate for maxi
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=55258*


[/QUOTE]
Ha, that's how I decided to get Tic in the first place...all the new puppies on the site got me VERY jealous


----------



## puppylucy (Jan 8, 2005)

mee.. jongee's new signature pics are soo cute


----------



## Tyler's Sis (Feb 27, 2005)

Congrats!









I can't see the cute picture.


----------

